# SHOW US YOUR BEST PROJECT, EVER!



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

This may be an interesting thread, and could prove to be inspirational to help each other with ideas!

So, what is you single most-best project you have ever built? This is a good chance to share your creativity and craftsmanship! So many of you may have have a hard time choosing between the great projects you have completed.

Please post a pic if you can!


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Here are three very different projects to kick things off -

9' high Curly Maple and Walnut cross with faux rock base (also built the iPad stand) - 








Acoustic guitar in Honduras Mahogany, Sitka Spruce, Burl Walnut, Zebrawood, African Mahogany, Indian Rosewood, and Padauk -








Audio rack in Curly Maple and Purpleheart -


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

They are grown adults now. Quite honestly, they are still a work in progress, but you can say the same about me, too.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Tool Agnostic said:


> They are grown adults now. Quite honestly, they are still a work in progress, but you can say the same about me, too.


Too funny, I have told my daughters the same thing. They're better than anything out of my workshop.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

But from my workshop, I would say the dressers I made for my wife and I are my best projects so far.

They actually are the same color. The bedroom and basement have different lighting. I took better glamour shots of mine, in the very bright workshop, with a white queen sheet behind it. 😁


----------



## JohnGi (May 9, 2019)

Beautiful color and finish on sanchez's pieces. What is the wood, and how was it stained?
Difalkner's guitar is also a beauty. As I'm tone deaf myself, work of this quality is beyond me; and I marvel at it.
I've built this serpentine chest 3 times from measured drawings in The Encyclopedia of Furniture Making by Ernest Joyce: once in cherry for my wife, once in walnut for my daughter, and this one in Indian rosewood for my grand daughters.


















The last bit of the last flitch of rosewood veneer I expect to see went into this. I think it went out with a bang.


----------



## FirebirdHank (Jan 25, 2021)

Here a couple of my favorite woodworking projects. The first is my roll-top desk that I built in my spare time while working full time. The other is opening up the stairs is our dining room. My wife didn't like any of the newel posts that I showed her so I built them from scratch. Since this is a woodworking site and not a home remodeling site I won't talk about the removal of the walls so that I could do the stair system.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Beautiful work, guys!


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

JohnGi said:


> Beautiful color and finish on sanchez's pieces. What is the wood, and how was it stained?


Thanks John, I really like your serpentine dressers. I think I remember when you posted them.

These are simple finishes on cherry. I mixed three transtint dyes in water, then I sprayed water based semi-gloss varathane poly.


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

That is kind of tough... I'll pick one I haven't posted here before. My college final project for furniture design class was to design and build some chairs for a specific purpose. These were designed for a music classroom, and they stack so the room can be reconfigured. I really enjoyed creating the design from scratch through several iterations and prototypes.


----------



## Kudzu (Dec 23, 2008)

*This was easy answer!*

I didn't build this boat but I restored it and currently working on the second, more complete restoration. I have owned her for 30(?) years and still love it. Really looking forward to it being back on the water next summer.

Current state.
About ready to move it to the new shop and start back on it.


----------



## Roybrew (Nov 2, 2016)

Finished this canoe last year. All local, mom and pop saw milled, East TN wood. 16 foot and weighs 67#. Some of the wood was free barn lumber.







made this cabinet with local cherry and some old lumber, we think mahogany milled in the 40s, from my wife's family farm. Unfinished as of yet, wife hasn't decided yet.... Not a good picture.







Matching canoe wannigan


----------



## Roybrew (Nov 2, 2016)

Roybrew said:


> Finished this canoe last year. All local, mom and pop saw milled, East TN wood. 16 foot and weighs 67#. Some of the wood was free barn lumber.
> View attachment 431911
> made this cabinet with local cherry and some old lumber, we think mahogany milled in the 40s, from my wife's family farm. Unfinished as of yet, wife hasn't decided yet.... Not a good picture.
> View attachment 431912
> ...


Oops sorry about the old jeep picture. Mistake.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

sanchez said:


> But from my workshop, I would say the dressers I made for my wife and I are my best projects so far.
> 
> They actually are the same color. The bedroom and basement have different lighting. I took better glamour shots of mine, in the very bright workshop, with a white queen sheet behind it. 😁


Nice work, Sanchez.

You got game....


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I wouldnt say it's my best project, but the one I have the most fun using...

The bar..


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Well, it's an older one and I've posted it before, but since you asked...a woman I knew asked me to design and build a couple of shelves to put their sheet music books on. The whole family was playing music and the music books were on the floor in baskets. She told me that she wanted me to 'do something fun'. So I did. One of the photos of it that is on my website was posted by someone online, etc, etc, and it eventually went viral, seen by millions of people. It's been featured in three magazines, two online and one in print. And Casio Electronics (makers of electronic keyboards) featured it on their home page, at one point. I have literally gotten fan mail from people all over the world about this piece. So from that perspective, one could say that it is my 'best' piece.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

I had forgotten where I saw this, Mark, but have remembered it and just love this piece! Great work on this!


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

I wouldn't sully this thread by posting anything I've put together. Nothing even comes close to what's been posted so far.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

difalkner said:


> I had forgotten where I saw this, Mark, but have remembered it and just love this piece! Great work on this!


Thanks, Dave. You may well have seen it here before, as I have posted it in the past. Or a site such as Wonderful Woodworking on FB. Which has since changed its name to Woodworking Enthusiasts.


----------



## JayArr (Sep 18, 2018)

It's actually the wood shop itself! Built from the foundation pilings up by myself in the back yard. I poured the cement, did the framing, roofing, electrical, windows, insualtion and set the double doors, put the cedar siding up and painted it. It took over a year of weekends.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

That looks like a nice build! I need to build one in the back yard but not sure we'll ever get to that project.


----------



## Roybrew (Nov 2, 2016)

Solid black walnut book case, except the back which was an oak plywood. The plywood back was the only thing I stained.


----------



## Mike Stevens (Apr 22, 2021)

JayArr, I'd love to see how you arranged things inside. From one small-shop guy to another. (Mine is 14' x 20'.)


----------



## kendub (Oct 16, 2009)

If you are asking about a favorite project, it has to be this one. First great clients , maybe the best I ever had. They called about making barn doors and it became this project. Reclaimed bar with tiger maple top. Lights and a reclaimed chestnut wall with several base and wall units. This project lead to many other commissions but it is my favorite. So many new techniques I had to learn and so many great ideas worked out. There’s other photos on my site but this gives a good idea of the unit.


----------



## NJPhillips (Oct 29, 2015)

My wife wanted a standing desk. This is curly maple and cherry. It came out pretty close to my initial pencil sketch… with some happy accidents along the way.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Beautiful work - love it!!


----------



## Suzanne (Oct 25, 2021)

TimPa said:


> This may be an interesting thread, and could prove to be inspirational to help each other with ideas!
> 
> So, what is you single most-best project you have ever built? This is a good chance to share your creativity and craftsmanship! So many of you may have have a hard time choosing between the great projects you have completed.
> 
> Please post a pic if you can!











I’ve made a lot of stuff, but teaching others how to use tools, especially kids, is some of the most satisfying work I’ve done!


----------



## Suzanne (Oct 25, 2021)

NJPhillips said:


> My wife wanted a standing desk. This is curly maple and cherry. It came out pretty close to my initial pencil sketch… with some happy accidents along the way.
> View attachment 432052
> View attachment 432053
> 
> View attachment 432051


I appreciate the details on this!


----------



## Woodworking Wolf (Sep 17, 2021)

Great posts and amazing projects and work. Not my biggest or most difficult project by far, but the one that is most special to me. It's my son's crib (he's 22 now). He came along 6 weeks early and we weren't fully prepared. I didn't care for any of the cribs we saw in the stores and told my wife I was going to make one. She said "you have one week, and then I'm buying one." I got the order placed for the hardware, selected the wood, played with the design, and got it done in 5 days. I sprayed it with shellac using a touch-up gun I used on cars back then. I took this picture yesterday to send to a friend and saw this post now. It's just the back section of the crib, but you get the idea. This piece can double as a headboard for a twin size bed.







and just


----------



## Tuko43 (Jul 17, 2013)

My most recent project I built as a wedding present for my son. I designed the entire thing. The frame was a bit of a challenge but my friend Charlie is a great welder. The frame is polished stainless...not chrome. Raw material was polished after cutting, then welded and polished at the welds again. Top is solid walnut with metal channels imbedded. Shelf is walnut plywood. Got really lucky on the match. First go with Rubio Monocoat (did 2 coats). Will use again.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Here's another large project at the house...


----------



## Jonzjob (Oct 31, 2021)

My stuff is almost all turning and a while back I decided to see if I could make a clock. I chose a 13" diameter pocket watch?








So I started off with some beech firewood and made some 2 ply gear blanks









Turned and formed the gears








Turned an ash case and front








And this is the result, but it still needs some tweeking to get it to run correctly. One day I will get there.








It's taken a long while, but Rome wasn't built in a day I suppose?

I am sorry but I can't get this post to show properly. In edit it shows correctly with all of the right spaces beyween the photos, but as soon as I post it the photos have large spaces between them. Can someone pkease advise me what I am doing wrong as this is a new forum for me and it is the only one that this has happened on.

Please accept my apologies.


----------



## Suzanne (Oct 25, 2021)

Jonzjob said:


> My stuff is almost all turning and a while back I decided to see if I could make a clock. I chose a 13" diameter pocket watch?
> 
> So I started off with some beech firewood and made some 2 ply gear blanks
> View attachment 432113
> ...


Excellent!


----------



## Jonzjob (Oct 31, 2021)

Thank you Suzanne. Turning is something that I was never going to get in to, but once started it has been a slippery slope and I love it!


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

The stand, not the cello!


----------



## Don Lewis (May 22, 2021)

Beautiful! Elegant!
Well done.
Don 
Ashevllle


----------



## Ajohnson (Dec 21, 2020)

well you all of you gentlemen are in bigger league then me for sure, i just thought i was doing good until today.lol


----------



## Jonzjob (Oct 31, 2021)

Suzanne said:


> View attachment 432054
> 
> I’ve made a lot of stuff, but teaching others how to use tools, especially kids, is some of the most satisfying work I’ve done!


That is quite something Suzanne. Catch them young and you have them for life and I'll bet that the children love it!


----------



## Jonzjob (Oct 31, 2021)

Ajohnson said:


> well you all of you gentlemen are in bigger league then me for sure, i just thought i was doing good until today.lol


Don't forget the ladies too mate

We will never know what you do until you post a photo or 2


----------



## Ajohnson (Dec 21, 2020)

Little bourbon tray for a friend.


----------



## BIP (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## Tree Hugger (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## RepairmanJack (Aug 4, 2013)

My previous home is my best work. Not exclusively wood, but mixed materials, wood, glass, plants, and some brick enhancement in the rear - restoring and building off the muddled 1927 house that I found. Can't seem to add any photos...


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

built this for an old school bell - also reconditioned that.

solid ash.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Turned out nice..


----------



## Bernie_72 (Aug 9, 2020)

difalkner said:


> 9' high Curly Maple and Walnut cross with faux rock base (also built the iPad stand) -
> View attachment 431860


David,

I like the cross you built, especially how all the boards are joined using 45's in the center. I'm building a L shaped desk for a new A/V area in the back of our church. One of the ends has an oak panel covering up one of the racks that I'm going to attach a cross to. The design I'll be using will have the boards joined in the middle like the piece you built.

The question I have is how to best glue that cross up. I have a couple of these simple milescraft 90 degree clamps that are wide enough to hold the boards I'll be using for the cross: 










That should hold the pieces in place but there won't be a lot of pressure for the glue-up unless I can get some clamps on the ends of the boards as well and add a little pressure without messing up the alignment in the center. I'll have some sawdust ready to help hide the gaps during the glue-up. 

It appears that your joints came out very nice. Is there a better way to approach this than what I'm currently planning?

Thanks!


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

My canoe is probably my favorite project, but that’s because it’s more fun to use than a cutting board or lamp


----------



## GCTony (Apr 5, 2018)

The canoe is really nice but I suspect your best project may be those three things inside the boat. Kidding aside, what wood is the canoe?


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

GCTony said:


> The canoe is really nice but I suspect your best project may be those three things inside the boat. Kidding aside, what wood is the canoe?


Those three along with my wife are all that matters to me. The canoe is all cedar strips with the rub rails and yoke made from some very clear spruce I had laying around. It weighs 48.2lbs and is very easy to portage.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

that looks really nice! canoe looks good too! just kidding. a canoe is on my bucket list to build...


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

TimPa said:


> that looks really nice! canoe looks good too! just kidding. a canoe is on my bucket list to build...


Thanks. A good place to start is hitting up Amazon for a copy of Gil Gilpatrick’s book “Building a Strip Canoe, 2nd edition”. There’s a lot of other books and plans for a variety of building methods and I have most of them, but Gil’s book is my recommendation for a first canoe build.

I’ve built nine boats so far, that little canoe is still my favorite.


----------



## Dan Gal (Sep 17, 2013)

TimPa said:


> This may be an interesting thread, and could prove to be inspirational to help each other with ideas!
> 
> So, what is you single most-best project you have ever built? This is a good chance to share your creativity and craftsmanship! So many of you may have have a hard time choosing between the great projects you have completed.
> 
> Please post a pic if you can!


It is a tie between one of my four boats (3 kayaks and a canoe, and my white oak roll top desk and the winner is...


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

it does look like a winner! more pics???


----------

